# Golf Clubs On The Costa Blanca



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

Is it possible to make yourself a member of a club anywhere on the Costa Blanca or is it all pay as you play.

I have heard contrasting stories but ideally would like to join somewhere and be able to play in competitions etc.Is this possible ?

Any help would be most appreciated.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> Is it possible to make yourself a member of a club anywhere on the Costa Blanca or is it all pay as you play.
> 
> I have heard contrasting stories but ideally would like to join somewhere and be able to play in competitions etc.Is this possible ?
> 
> Any help would be most appreciated.


Your best bet is to join a society, and there are plenty around. In general you cant "join" a golf club but have to invest in shares. This is an investment, but you have to have the money available to do it. As I said in another thread Escorpion in Valencia was €12k for a friend to join, and thats now worth double.

I pay €35 a time to play there as his guest. Oliva Nova nearby is around €68 a round

Look on the Harley thread here, I gave a link for tee time bookings


----------



## Golf Shop (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi, does buying shares in a golf club give you free or subsidised golf? Anyone any idea what the going rate for a share is???


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Golf Shop said:


> Hi, does buying shares in a golf club give you free or subsidised golf? Anyone any idea what the going rate for a share is???


It normally gives you free unlimited golf, but there are some that do a discounted share figure and you pay green fees also.

As for the figure, you have to enquire from the club


----------

